# MvC Meet 4 Vendor Specials



## free3dom (23/6/15)

For the MvC Vape Meet #4 (see this thread) some of the awesome attending vendors will be running specials.

They will *not be selling* anything at the actual meet, but instead you can order from their websites and collect your goodies at the meet.

The *specials* are *only applicable* for *pickup at the meet* and will *not be shipped* - do not place an order if you are not certain you will be attending.

With all that out of the way, here are the specials:

*SkyBlue Vaping* (www.skybluevaping.co.za)
10% off on your entire order
Use the following Coupon Code (at checkout): *MVC10off*
(select 'Pickup from Store' as shipping option)
Contact Person(s): @Derick or @Melinda

*Vape Cartel* (www.vapecartel.co.za)
10% off on your entire order
Use the following Discount Code (at checkout): *MVC10*
(select 'Store Collection' as shipping option)
Contact Person: @KieranD

*Vape Escape* (www.vapescape.co.za)
10% off on your entire order
Use the following Coupon Code (in your cart, before checking out): *MVC4*
(select 'Pickup from Store' as shipping option)
Contact Person: @LandyMan

These specials are all available right now, and will run until Friday (26th June) or Saturday (27th June) - I'll confirm and update the thread with exact information.

Please contact the respective vendors directly if you have any questions or post in this thread.

And see you all at the MvC Meet #4 - 11AM 28th Jun 2015 @ Harvard Cafe

Reactions: Like 6


----------

